# Why do people get long haired breed if they don't want to take care of them?



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

It just baffles me. I'm taking a puppy class with my pup Kina. In our class there is just this cute little Shih tzu/poodle mix. Unfortunately the poor thing just looks soo matted, I just want to take my clippers to it.

In the beging of our class 7 weeks ago, I just wanted to bring my brush to class and ask her owner if I could brush it for her, now I'm about to bring my clippers to class and ask if I can shave the poor thing!!

I have two long haired dogs where I'm always brushing. I once brought Sadie to the groomer because I wanted her cut short for the summer, the first thing out of the groomer's mouth was "She's not even matted!".

Can someone please explain to me why someone would get a long haired breed if they don't want to take the time to groom them!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe they don't know that she will get matted.. you wouldn't believe how many people get long haired dogs not knowing how easily they will mat up. Maybe you should say something to her..?


----------



## GatsbysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't get it either. I wonder why they don't just shave the dog if they're incapable of managing long hair.


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

It's not about managing the long hair - I think we get blinded cause we are stupid and think they look cute. Plain and simple. Here's my story...I have a two year old cockapoo. I kept her fur on the long side (4 inches +) for about the first year and I thought she looked great. I'd brush her everyday, so she didn't get matted. Well - I now keep her at about 1/2" or less all over - and when I look at photo's of Lexi with the long hair, I'm almost embarrassed that she walked around looking like she did, while I actually thought she looked good. Now she gets groomed every 6 weeks or so ... if I wait till 8 weeks, she starts to act depressed. Groom her and she perks right up.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I keep Sadie (and now Kina) cut short in the summer and their hair longer in the winter.

Lexilu, you said you you burshed her so she wouldn't get matted and you're embarrassed because you say she didn't look good when her hair was long. But was she completely matted when you got her shaved?

What I'm getting at is, this poor little thing (I petted it) is a complete matt!! And the thing is, this poor dog is still a pup!

I think I'm just going to give her the number to the place I get my dogs groomed at!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm the kind of person who could never own a long-haired breed and keep it short. I LOVE grooming, all the bathing, breed-clipping, and brushwork is fun for me. But I guess lot of people don't like grooming or brushing a lot, and may like a long-haired breed because of it's temperment, energy, etc. more than for the coat style, so keeping them long isn't as important to them. 

Different strokes for different folks, I guess. =)

However, some people do not understand that a long coat can _look_ 'brushed' on top, but still be matted to the skin underneath. Or even not know what a mat _is. _It's ignorance, basically. 
I agree that people with longhaired dogs SHOULD at least understand basic grooming facts.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I've met too many people with long haired dogs who don't care to make the effort, and won't pay to get it groomed often, and also don't want to pay out money to get grooming tools to do it themselves.

I too don't understand why you'd get a long haired breed and not maintain it. That said I've been hiking too much with my guys and even brushing them often it wasn't the time I needed to be putting in, so I've shaved mine and will let them regrow their coats over the winter. I at least know when it's gone just far enough that I wasn't paying enough attention and feel bad, but at least manage it in a easy solution. Could demat, as the tangles weren't too bad, but it's easier on all of us to just start fresh. Least I know it comes back so I can play with it again soon.


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

Kina_A said:


> Lexilu, you said you you burshed her so she wouldn't get matted and you're embarrassed because you say she didn't look good when her hair was long. But was she completely matted when you got her shaved?


Actually - Lexi wasn't matted - but it was probably only a matter of time before she was. I brushed her daily, and when I found a matt under her ear, realized that I might loose the matt battle if I continued to grow her any longer. Once we went short, it took me a while to get used to that look, and only then when viewing her puppy photos, I realized the long haired look just made her look sloppy - not as cute as I had thought she was. Your person may not realize the dog is matted, and may just think she looks cute cause she doesnt know better. I hope you can enlighten her.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

I think a lot of people who buy long haired dogs just don't know what the grooming needs are. The breeder should be telling them or the person they bought the dog from. When I got my shih tzu x, the breeder didn't say anything at all about grooming. Also I think people think brushing a dog is easy until they try it on a wiggly puppy and give up early.


----------



## tunisianswife (Aug 11, 2009)

when I got my shih tzu, I don't think the poor thing had ever seen a brush or a groomer. Hair grown over his eyes, matts so bad that he couldn't extend his arms or legs. the next day he was a completely different fella.

It's definitely something you have to stay on top of.(we did ours this morning). I keep their hair short in the summer, and longer in the winter. only have to do the face complete w/ponytail and tail in the summer.

"Tini" and "Peanut"


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Pai said:


> However, some people do not understand that a long coat can _look_ 'brushed' on top, but still be matted to the skin underneath. Or even not know what a mat _is. _It's ignorance, basically.
> I agree that people with longhaired dogs SHOULD at least understand basic grooming facts.


This was me when Wally first arrived. I knew Cotons had long hair that needed to be brushed, so I did that.

What I didn't know was all the problems lurking underneath. He was matted badly under the part that wasn't (the part I was brushing and thinking I was doing right). Also didn't think about the paws - I thought Coton paws were supposed to look "fluffy" but really it was badly matted.

I used to wonder why he whined when we walked. Turns out mats were pulling on his skin and it hurt him to move after a while. 

So poor Wally had to get shaved all the way down  It was like a new dog - he was RUNNING everywhere and looked like he got a shot of uppers or something.

Now I'm so hyper-vigilant about mats, Wally is probably dreading me rubbing him "like that" because I'm looking for mats and the smallest one brings out the dreaded metal comb. 

The groomers love it though. We almost always get him back before time because he's so quick and easy for them to do, both for lack of mats and his acceptance of grooming.



Pai said:


> I'm the kind of person who could never own a long-haired breed and keep it short. I LOVE grooming, all the bathing, breed-clipping, and brushwork is fun for me.


I agree - I love trying out different hairstyles - sometimes making him poofy, sometimes trying to make the hair lie flat and look longer, etc. 

Also, I figure, if I wanted a short-haired dog, should get a short-haired dog. Cotons are supposed to have long hair? Then long hair he will have.


----------



## nyeah01 (Aug 11, 2009)

Matted hair on dogs is just plain nasty, to be quite honest. I see too many long-haired dog owners neglect the fact that their dog needs a trim and it just makes me feel bad for the pooch!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

If you're taking a class, why don't you have the instructor say something?


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

> If you're taking a class, why don't you have the instructor say something?


This is a really good idea. When I took Belle to puppy classes, we had a whole section on proper grooming and batheing.

I think a lot of people get dogs without doing any research on them first. I did, lol, I don't regret getting a Labrador, but I wish I would have researched breeds first...then go look for one 2nd, lol.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

ladyshadowhollyjc said:


> If you're taking a class, why don't you have the instructor say something?


He had a groomer come in and explain what brushes to use on what hair type and proper bathing. The groomer took Kina and explained what brushes to use with this hair type and explained that they must be brushed often to prevent mats. She grabbed my sister's Aussie and explained what brushes to use on them.

she tried to show the lady how to brush her dog, the dog freaked out when the groomer tried to take a brush at her. 

The poor dog most likely never saw one in her life.

As soon as I brought Kina home at 8 weeks, out came the brush, blow dryer and clipper just to get her use to these things.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Here are Kina's b4 and after pics.

I don't think I'll go that short again. Mind you she's a lot easier to clean when she decides it's time to dig holes in the veggie garden!!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

lol.. well I think she looked cute long  But.. maybe I'm biased.. I LOVE long hair on dogs.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

LoL, I know she was so cute when she was long.

When I picked her up, I was shocked!!  I was like "is that my dog?" I almost asked them if they could glue the hair back on her!! I laughed all the way home and kept telling Kina how sorry I was for getting her hair cut short. 

I was the one that asked them to cut her that short, because that's the way I usually get Sadie cut.

DH stunned when he got home and told me not to get her cut that short again. I think the shortest I'll ever go with her is an inch long.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree that ignorance is a HUGE part of this. Most people think "long and fluffy" is cute..so they go to the pet store (where the never mention grooming needs) and pick out a cute little fluffy puppy. The new owners never even think about brushing, or matts, or have any idea what a matt truly is or feels like. As a groomer, I see it every day. Owners bring in a dog, I feel it, explain its matted and they look at me like I am speaking French. Huh? What do you mean matts? Where? etc..I show them, make the feel them, put a comb under them, etc. so they can be educated and most people opt for shorter easier to manage hairstyles, but some become very dedicated brusher and combers and keep their pups in longer styles. Lets face it...very few people actually do any research before they purchase a pet. They see it at the puppy store, its cute, they buy it..Sad but true.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I understand what you are saying, Graco, but I have a hard time with it...

Is the thought process that hair on a dog is magical or what? Since when is it not common knowledge that - 

Having hair = needs to be brushed 

Don't people brush their own hair? Their children's hair?


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Kina_A said:


> What I'm getting at is, this poor little thing (I petted it) is a complete matt!! And the thing is, this poor dog is still a pup!


Do they understand that her fur is matted? Do they know that leaving the fur matted will cause her to become very uncomfortable and in pain? 

What I was meant earlier was that you should tell the instructor and he should take them aside _after class_ and explain this to them. He should explain to them that the dog fur is matted and needs to be take care of. 

What kind of dog is she?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> I understand what you are saying, Graco, but I have a hard time with it...
> 
> Is the thought process that hair on a dog is magical or what? Since when is it not common knowledge that -
> 
> ...


I am with you Groovy..drives me crazy too..I can only guess that the concept of needing to brush a long coated dog just eludes them. The thought obviously never even occurs to them, nor does it occur to many that the dog will actually NEED to be groomed whether they like it "natural" or not..I think it can be a very foreign concept to people that aren't "in" the animal world, and see a cute little puppy. Again though, boils down to uneducated people getting a live being...the sellers, whoever they are, NEED to be the educators!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Agreed! 

When I was growing up my family adopted a dog....she was a cocker sp/lab mix (now a days I bet you would pay mucho bucks for this kind of dog....back then she was just a mutt, haha) 

She had the hair of a lab, she looked just like a mini-lab, you could not tell she had cocker in her except for her size (or who even knows what she really was..) 

My parents had never had a dog of their own yet they still knew enough to buy a comb. I would sit outside on our porch for probably 20 minutes 2-3 times a week, just combing out this short haired dog.... she certainly didn't need it (there was no chance of matting) but we really enjoyed the time together.

I can't help but say I think it is plain laziness. (sorry)


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

This is our Stella just before she had her first haircut:










Now she's more like this:










She's a rescue dog....she was given up by her first owner because according to the folks at the rescue....."they didn't realize they'd have to brush her so much."

Their loss....our gain. We believe she's a Schnoodle....and we just love her! I like the shaggy look for her and actually find brushing her relaxing.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> I can't help but say I think it is plain laziness. (sorry)


I disagree.

I'm not lazy with my dog. I just didn't know that a) he came matted, and b) that he was matted. My only exposure to a Coton was on website pictures and they look fluffy and he looked fluffy and I guess I never fathomed that a Coton _breeder_ would let a Coton, even one that no one bought or whatever, get their fur messed up like that.

I brushed him everyday. The groomer could even tell the parts I was brushing when she saw the matted hair underneath the part that was still loose enough to brush.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll speak to the trainer about this Shih Tzu Poodle mix this coming Sunday. Maybe he'll speak to her. Not to mention, this dog will only get worst is she doesn't do something about it. The poor thing will also develop sores underneath her mats. 

I just can not understand how someone can not realize that their dog is matted or is becaming matted. DH and I are always petting our dogs, (we watch TV and they're on our laps), or we're always interacting with them. I have a brushes and combs in each of our coffee tables so when I see a matt starting to form, I get out of the comb and brush and brush them out.

DH never owned a long haired dog before. I remember him sitting with Sadie once and he just petting her around the ears and the first time he ever encountered his first mat, he thought that Sadie developed a "lump" around her ear. I took a look and told him it was a mat and proceeded to brush it out.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Yeah there is no excuse. It's not rocket science. I love brushing a feathered coat. I find it theraputic. If I could change one thing about my best boy, he'd have long hair!  (oh, and he'd live as long as I do).


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Kina_A said:


> I'll speak to the trainer about this Shih Tzu Poodle mix this coming Sunday. Maybe he'll speak to her. *Not to mention, this dog will only get worst is she doesn't do something about it. The poor thing will also develop sores underneath her mats. *



Exactly... and that's abuse. Whether it's out of ignorance or not, it will cause the dog a lot of pain.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

KBLover said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I'm not lazy with my dog. I just didn't know that a) he came matted, and b) that he was matted. My only exposure to a Coton was on website pictures and they look fluffy and he looked fluffy and I guess I never fathomed that a Coton _breeder_ would let a Coton, even one that no one bought or whatever, get their fur messed up like that.
> 
> I brushed him everyday. The groomer could even tell the parts I was brushing when she saw the matted hair underneath the part that was still loose enough to brush.



I can understand that. I don't mean because your dog had SOME matting in tricky parts, that you are lazy. You said yourself you brush him every day. So, you are not lazy. 

I mean dogs that go without ever seeing a brush. You would be surprised how often I see it. Dogs that are matted all over. Long coated dogs that go without grooming for 6 months.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I would also disagree about laziness. A person can brush their dog every day and still end up with a matted animal because they're brushing _wrong_. I would imagine that it is mostly not laziness, but a lack of knowledge or education. I think, too, that many people may know what a mat is, but not that it can be painful/harmful to a dog.

Now, having said that...I would agree that a person should educate themselves on their prospective dog before purchasing and this education should include having knowledge about specific grooming practices.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Once during my rescue project on the reservation we (my animal control friend and I ) were driving past this house and a dog tied to a tree in the woods caught my eye. It looked like a Golden Retriever size dog. I just had a gut feeling something was amiss. The fact that this dog was tied to a tree in the woods at least 100 yards from the house maybe. Anyway, upon closer inspection of this poor puppy we realized it was a toy poodle. It was so matted with what appeared to be 7-8 years of hair, fleas, burrs, fecal material that got stuck and food particles. The smell from this pup was something I could not begin to describe. Needless to say, the dog was liberated and groomed. It had such a bad skin infection that it took a month + of antibiotics to heal him up. They eyes were damaged from the mats as well. 
I am not a huge fan of large quantities of grooming myself but let me just say.... If you get a long hair breed then groom it as needed. Anyone who does not is cruel. IMO


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> However, some people do not understand that a long coat can look 'brushed' on top, but still be matted to the skin underneath.


I'll be honest. This was me. I've had Cupid since November, and it wasn't until his last grooming session (late last month) that I understood exactly *how* he needed to be brushed. I've been brushing and combing his hair five days a week. The top part of his hair was fine. Underneath, not so much.

But I honestly hadn't realized it.

I know better now, and I'm forever grateful to this groomer for being willing to show me the problem and explain to me how to fix it. I asked her about mats, and she spent 15 minutes educating me. Cupid's hair is pretty short now, but I'm staying on top of it. Now I know what to look for. It's not just about whether you can run a brush over the top.

I dote on my dogs and would do just about anything for them. So it wouldn't surprise me if other owners are simply uneducated about mats and grooming.


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

When I got Alfie I was brushing him with a puppy brush! Then I realised he was getting matted all around his back end. The only way to keep him mat free is with a metal comb. My pap is the same I was told to use a pin brush which I have been and it goes through her hair lovely. I tried to use Alfies comb on her yesterday and it turns out Ive not been doing it properly/its not the right brush and shes starting to matt as well so Im going to start using a comb on her too. I brush my dogs everyday so its not that I neglect them its just as other people say not having the experiance of long haired dogs to do it right.
However it doesnt sound like this lady has even tried to brush her dog and shes been given advice by a groomer. I dont think thats expectable, id get the instructor to have words.


----------



## megbot (Aug 3, 2009)

tunisianswife said:


> when I got my shih tzu, I don't think the poor thing had ever seen a brush or a groomer. Hair grown over his eyes, matts so bad that he couldn't extend his arms or legs. the next day he was a completely different fella.
> 
> It's definitely something you have to stay on top of.(we did ours this morning). I keep their hair short in the summer, and longer in the winter. only have to do the face complete w/ponytail and tail in the summer.
> 
> "Tini" and "Peanut"


They are so cute! The look on one on the right (Peanut?) is to die for.

When I was scouting out a new companion last month, short hair very, very high on my list. I'm lazy with my hair, I didn't want to have to budget for regular grooming, and just knew short hair was the way for me. I wanted a doggie that was active that I could take on trails and get dirty, then easily bathe and give a quick brushing. I wound up with a hound/pointer mix (we and our vet think bloodhound/vizsla mix). Super cute, easy to keep clean. He's happy, I'm happy.

My friend has a Maltese, I feel so bad for that little guy. She does ok keeping his hair short, but does let it go. After he gets cut, there's always hot spots on him. She loves him, but she should have gotten a lower maintenance pooch. 

I completely agree that long hair isn't for everyone. 

I was thinking of making a website actually, that takes your answers to select questions (such as, are you prepared to dedicate an hour or two a week to brushing?) then calculates out the ideal breed, then puts that breed and your zip code into petfinder. Might start working on it next week. Does that sound like a good idea or a waste of time?


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

spugs said:


> However it doesnt sound like this lady has even tried to brush her dog and shes been given advice by a groomer. I dont think thats expectable, id get the instructor to have words.


I don't think she has even attempted to brush her dog either. 

She isn't doing much with her dog either.

One of the first thing we learnt in class was the sit and down command. Last week the trainer was coming around seeing how our pups were doing, this pup is so skittish. She admits that she doesn't socialize it. The pup was scared of the trainer, didn't know any of the commands we have learnt and she even said so herself that she doesn't practice her commands with her dog. A very sad situation with this one. We've been going to class now for 6 weeks (this is an 8 week course).

I really don't understand why this lady has even enrolled in this class. 

I don't want to make it look like I have the perfect dog, I have socialized the heck out of Kina, I take her everywhere, now Kina thinks that everyone is her friend and every dog is friendly!! And that isn't always a good thing!!


----------



## GatsbysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

Considering the grooming of a dog is like taking into consideration the gas mileage of a car before you buy it: the common sense thing to do. I know that I am terribly, terribly lazy about grooming. I may take my dog on a 10 mile walk/run, but I will not take the time to brush it everyday.

So I got a dog that has hair that requires no grooming. I can't imagine getting, say, a chow. My poor chow, were I to have one, would pretty much be shaved bald.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm also one of those people that think long haired dogs needs to be kept long. For example, if I had a Sheltie, Golden, Maltese, or Yorkie, I would definitely keep it in full coat. No puppy cut or trim unless it's just the feet, privates or eyes/mouth area.

I'm not sure why but I always think it looks strange when a long haired dog like a Golden or a Great Pyrenees gets shaved. Our family Cavalier used to be kept in great condition in full coat when I lived with her. But now that I've moved and she lives with my aunt's family (it's their dog) she needs to be trimmed every 3-4 weeks because they don't brush her enough and her feathering, ears, etc. are always dirty, smelly and matted. It makes me kind of sad really.

But I guess the exception is if it's too hot for some dogs, then they get shaved, that makes sense. I guess some people like puppy cuts or schnauzer cuts on Maltese or Yorkies and I can understand that. But I like to keep even pet dogs in show condition coats and the breed standard (AKC) coat.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

I think this is why I love Papillons...Longer fur, but are still wash and go dogs...Very minimal brushing needed.. Although, I have no problems with brushing..actually I quite adore everything to do with grooming.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

PappyMom said:


> I think this is why I love Papillons...Longer fur, but are still wash and go dogs...Very minimal brushing needed.. Although, I have no problems with brushing..actually I quite adore everything to do with grooming.


You said it! Their coat hardly ever mats and cleans very easily with stuck leaves or dirt. Bathing is a bit of a hassle but that's the only part that's a little difficult in grooming! I hate the blow-drying. It takes so long and my poor dog looks like she's freezing to death even wrapped in 2 towels.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

PappyMom said:


> I think this is why I love Papillons...Longer fur, but are still wash and go dogs...Very minimal brushing needed.. Although, I have no problems with brushing..actually I quite adore everything to do with grooming.


I was just thinking that! I've had shelties and a golden mix and it is so much work to keep a double coated longhaired dog. I love that papillons have the longhaired look that I love, but it's probably one of the easiest coats to keep. They just don't mat up easily like other longhaired dogs. If they get in the mud, give them an hour and it's gone. I think it's been 2 weeks since I last brushed them and their coat is as nice as ever. 

Beau looked like this the other day but he was back to normal in no time with zero work from me.










All I have to do is really trim up their feet once a month.

The best thing though is I ALWAYS get compliments on grooming and always get asked how much time I spend grooming. No one believes me when I say I really don't groom them much.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh Beau...haha he got so dirty right after bathing!

Nia actually gets a bit dirty and stinky sometimes because she plays with a lot of dogs and they always bite/chew her so she ends up having clumps of wet saliva stickiness on her coat (especially the ears!). I'm surprised that you don't have this problem with so many dogs all chasing and running around!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

They do get a bit smelly after a while so I bathe them once a month or so. Other than that though there's not too much grooming to do.


----------



## macro_grp02 (Aug 11, 2009)

The long hair really makes these dogs very cute, that's why. It's either you groom them or cut them off. You can't be lazy on grooming with these dogs. You will not only make them sick but they could also contribute to your sickness as well.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Working in the dog grooming field. I never get why people get a dog, and dont think it needs to be brushed. espeacially long hair/easily tangled coats. we had a giant schnauzer come in a few weeks ago. Hasnt been groomed in a YEAR. Matted to the skin so bad. Yet the owners were mad that we couldnt do the normal cut of a skirt and such. They didnt understand that you must mantain a dogs coat to have it cut in such a way. They figured why bother if they would bring her to a groomers. Fair enough argument....if you bring the dog in every few weeks (we have some dogs that come in once a week, just for a brush ect) But waiting a year, there is no chance. it would be torture to the poor dog to even attempt to brush out the 50 fist sized mats the dog had.


I slack on Blazes grooming for the most part. But he is a dogs dog so to say. he rolls in mud, swims, plays with dogs, gets in tot he woods every day. S o I just let him be. Most dirt falls of off him in a few hours any way. I do bring him in to work once a month or so for a good grooming, takes me a few hours (did it last night lol) to bathe, blow dry (god thats the worst. he stands still for it and is so good, but it just takes forever to finish drying him out) a good brush. and some clipping (feet, belly, feathers ect)
he looks great now, and smells awsome. But I know its a matter of hours before I take him for our woods hike, and it was all good for 12 hours then he is back to being smelly lol


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

It boils down to some people thinking all dogs are 'wash and wear', so to speak. In cases with Cresteds, most of the ones that end up in rescue have HORRIBLE skin (covered in blackheads, zits, skin infections, etc) because their owner never did proper skin care -- they just treated them as if they were a Lab or something, and never bathed, moisturized or exfoliated them or any of the other things that's necessary for _healthy skin_ (regardless of species!).They just figured they could give them a bath twice a year or something and that'd be ok. Then it takes like a year or two of constant treatment to get the dog's skin healthy and clear again (if ever).

You'd think people would know better if they get a breed with a special coat (or no coat at all) but some just don't get it. They don't get that most breeds do not look the way they do without some effort on the part of the owner.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

So, the trainer did speak to the Shi/poo owner before class. I didn't have to mention anything to him. I think the fact that this poor thing has feces stuck to its butt!! He even gave her a coupon to get the dog groomed! 

I feel bad for this poor pup because, ok, she may get her groomed and they'll shave the poor thing but what's going to happen to her after. In a couple of months she'll be right back to where she is now.

We'll just have to see what she looks like next class (which will be our last class).


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Kina_A said:


> So, the trainer did speak to the Shi/poo owner before class. I didn't have to mention anything to him. I think the fact that this poor thing has feces stuck to its butt!! He even gave her a coupon to get the dog groomed!
> 
> I feel bad for this poor pup because, ok, she may get her groomed and they'll shave the poor thing but what's going to happen to her after. In a couple of months she'll be right back to where she is now.
> 
> We'll just have to see what she looks like next class (which will be our last class).


Hopefully the groomer is able to educate this owner on the grooming needs of her pup, and hopefully the owner is willing to listen.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> Hopefully the groomer is able to educate this owner on the grooming needs of her pup, and hopefully the owner is willing to listen.


Well, they're taking puppy classes, which is more than a lot of owners do. That shows some promise. So hopefully things turn out well.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Pai said:


> Well, they're taking puppy classes, which is more than a lot of owners do. That shows some promise. So hopefully things turn out well.


I'm still confused though as to why she is taking this class. She has not kept up with any of the training. In class she just sits there no interested in anything that is going on. Its almost as though she has been forced to take this class. And this lady I would say is in her 40's so it isn't as though she is young or anything.

I just don't get it.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Kina_A said:


> So, the trainer did speak to the Shi/poo owner before class. I didn't have to mention anything to him. I think the fact that this poor thing has feces stuck to its butt!! He even gave her a coupon to get the dog groomed!


Wow 

I mean, every once in a while a small piece gets stuck to Wally's hair but I don't just leave it there. In fact, he can't stand the feeling and starts doing a "walking squat" and doesn't want to sit. Even he knows it shouldn't be there and wants me to take care of it.

I'd take a coupon though  I never get that kind of luck.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

this is why I prefer the wash and wear short coated dogs. and even with pits I take care of her coat. I brush her and do daily rubdowns and bathe her too. there are long haired dogs that I think are gorgeous..but id never get one because I don't have the patience for grooming...

like apparently this girl and her aussie I met today. I yelled at her. the dogs collar was matted into its coat.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> like apparently this girl and her aussie I met today. I yelled at her. the dogs collar was matted into its coat.





I got a rolled collar just to prevent that sort of thing. 

Wow...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

KBLover said:


> I got a rolled collar just to prevent that sort of thing.
> 
> Wow...


I said no to a Samoyed foster because I KNOW that sort of thing would happen. I am a shower and go kind of person. I don't spend a whole lot of effort on personal grooming..a high maintenance coat isn't for me...people need to realize their limits when it comes to pets. Long coated dogs are (almost unfortunately for them) really pretty..but more than I can realistically deal with.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Tankstar said:


> Yet the owners were mad that we couldnt do the normal cut of a skirt and such. They didnt understand that you must mantain a dogs coat to have it cut in such a way. They figured why bother if they would bring her to a groomers. Fair enough argument....if you bring the dog in every few weeks (we have some dogs that come in once a week, just for a brush ect) But waiting a year, there is no chance. it would be torture to the poor dog to even attempt to brush out the 50 fist sized mats the dog had.


THIS is my biggest pet peeve. I have been screamed at when I refuse to budge on whether or not a dog needs to be shaved, even after all the explaining in the world. After one lady berated me forever on not knowing what I was doing, she relented after several other groomers confirmed that yes, the dog needed to be shaved, and nothing was salvageable. Of course, I get to shaving this poor little poodle mix and there are bloody sores under most of the mats. We sent her next door to the vet to finish and treat (free of cost to the woman, thinking she would appreciate it after how angry she was over the haircut. We just try to make people happy.) and she claimed I must have done it (Somehow I cut her dog all over and the pus and infection accumulated IMMEDIATELY) and refused to even pay for the hair cut.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> THIS is my biggest pet peeve. I have been screamed at when I refuse to budge on whether or not a dog needs to be shaved, even after all the explaining in the world. After one lady berated me forever on not knowing what I was doing, she relented after several other groomers confirmed that yes, the dog needed to be shaved, and nothing was salvageable. Of course, I get to shaving this poor little poodle mix and there are bloody sores under most of the mats. We sent her next door to the vet to finish and treat (free of cost to the woman, thinking she would appreciate it after how angry she was over the haircut. We just try to make people happy.) and she claimed I must have done it (Somehow I cut her dog all over and the pus and infection accumulated IMMEDIATELY) and refused to even pay for the hair cut.


They should make a law which allows anyone who's animal is found to be in these conditions be charged for animal neglect and abuse!! 

I don't know if I could work as a dog trainner or groomer and remain calm in these situations. 

Even after the trainner spoke with this lady I wanted to yell, "your dog is all matted, it's got s&*t stuck to it's butt and if you don't do something about it, it'll develope sores under its matts!!"

When I want to keep Sadie's hair long for the winter, I do a sanitary shave on her (shave the hairs around her privates) to prevent the poop from getting stuck!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Kina_A said:


> They should make a law which allows anyone who's animal is found to be in these conditions be charged for animal neglect and abuse!!
> 
> I don't know if I could work as a dog trainner or groomer and remain calm in these situations.
> 
> ...


I'd like to throttle the people, yes, but it wouldn't get me anywhere. I have to stay calm and try to convince them the best thing for their dog and hope they walk away with something. When I worked at PetSmart, my manager told me there would be ramifications with my job if anyone found out I reported anyone to animal control. 

I don't report people for having matted dogs, because at least they're there to fix the situation (which is just what AC would require them to do) and I can try to help them understand they need to brush their dog or come in every few weeks, but this was told me the ONE time I reported someone. The guy I reported brought in a 13 year old cocker who was blind, deaf, and specifically requested several times we shave the mats out of his ears. When we bathed him they bled and we found ulcers bleeding underneath. We stopped the groom and had the man come and pick the dog up, where he admitted to knowing the mats were there and was angry no one anywhere would just shave them out, even after being told that would be painful, cause infection, and endanger the dog. We told him he would need to see a vet to have them taken care of, and he screamed at us that he was not going to pay a hundred dollars a vet when we could just shave them. On his way out he stopped and kicked his dog. That was where I drew the line and called AC.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> We told him he would need to see a vet to have them taken care of, and he screamed at us that he was not going to pay a hundred dollars a vet when we could just shave them. On his way out he stopped and kicked his dog. That was where I drew the line and called AC.


Wow, I really really don't know what to say. I feel so sorry and sad for this dog!! I would have done the same thing. That poor dog!! I hope they took that poor dog away from him!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> We told him he would need to see a vet to have them taken care of, and he screamed at us that he was not going to pay a hundred dollars a vet when we could just shave them. On his way out he stopped and kicked his dog. That was where I drew the line and called AC.


And they want to threaten your job because you reported him?

That's insane. 

I say you deserve a bonus for looking after a dog's welfare, which is what these places say they are for, but then they reprimand you for doing just that.

Twisted, twisted logic.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Kina_A said:


> Wow, I really really don't know what to say. I feel so sorry and sad for this dog!! I would have done the same thing. That poor dog!! I hope they took that poor dog away from him!


It was awful. The dog had very poor quality of life. He was lethargic, and did not even warm up to being pet and rubbed. His ears looked extremely painful. His world was dark and full of pain, and the guy couldn't care less.



KBLover said:


> And they want to threaten your job because you reported him?
> 
> That's insane.
> 
> ...


When I was hired they specifically told us we don't use the computer information as a means of reporting someone, and that I could be terminated if I were to report someone and it came back to me. When I pressed on WHY, my manager simply told me that it's a privacy issue, which makes absolutely no sense.

So when I reported that guy I left my full name, phone number, and place of business in case they needed a statement/testimony.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> When I pressed on WHY, my manager simply told me that it's a privacy issue, which makes absolutely no sense.


Translation: I don't have a good reason and "because I said so" would sound too childish so I'll just say "privacy policy" and get out of the question. 

Nevermind what he was doing was probably illegal - if nothing else, the kicking a dog (abuse laws), and I don't think privacy policy covers illegal activity.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

KBLover said:


> Translation: I don't have a good reason and "because I said so" would sound too childish so I'll just say "privacy policy" and get out of the question.
> 
> Nevermind what he was doing was probably illegal - if nothing else, the kicking a dog (abuse laws), and I don't think privacy policy covers illegal activity.


Exactly. I'm sure the REAL reason is they want to avoid any bad mouthing about the company and risk of losing customers. If I ran a business, I would happily lose customers who were awful. 

I have a really bad habit of speaking out of turn, or not minding by business, but I don't care. If I see someone intentionally kick a dog, I'm going to intervene, and take it as far as I can.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

"I mean, every once in a while a small piece gets stuck to Wally's hair but I don't just leave it there. In fact, he can't stand the feeling and starts doing a "walking squat" and doesn't want to sit. Even he knows it shouldn't be there and wants me to take care of it."

Regarding the poop issue, almost every single yorkie, bichon, poodle, etc, I do comes in with poop stuck to its butt. Whether it be a little bit, or a huge glob that makes me question whether or not the dog has even been able to go to the bathroom. Sometimes, I am flabbergasted, b/c the dog holds its tail up, yet the owner still does not see the massive amount of poop on its butt. But it is pretty normal, And most dogs do reuire poop removal of the butt fur area.

I'm just as confused as the rest of you on this issue. I get that longer hair=cuter dog. What i do not get are these crazy people who just won't learn. Yesterday, a woman brought her dog for boarding, and said she wanted a bath before she went home. She says "I know she has some matts behind her ears and by her collar, but I have been brushing them. If you need to shave them go for it." I feel the dog, who has not matts, but huge thick pelts just sticking out its. You could tell without touching her she was extremely matted. I told her she should put her in a shorter cut. She says her husband doesnt want it, he likes long. And I said, its unfair to keep her this way if you arent going to brush her, it is hurting her". She looks at me and says "well that why you're going to shave them right?". It just does not comprehend to some people.

I dont mind dogs with single coats getting hair cuts. Poodles, yorkies, buchons, etc, all have hair that will grow back fine, and they dont need their coat for any real reason (it doesn't keep them very warm or anything like that). Double coated breeds are what gets me. I refuse to ever shave any dog that has undercoat (unless for specific reasons). There is no good reason to do it, and is the mark of a selfish dog owner, imo.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Purplex15 said:


> Regarding the poop issue, almost every single yorkie, bichon, poodle, etc, I do comes in with poop stuck to its butt.


I'd be so umbarrassed to bring my dog in with poop stuck to its butt!! When it does happen to my two, I've got them in the sink cleaning them off!!



> It was awful. The dog had very poor quality of life. He was lethargic, and did not even warm up to being pet and rubbed. His ears looked extremely painful. His world was dark and full of pain, and the guy couldn't care less.


That is just so sad!!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Kina_A said:


> I'd be so umbarrassed to bring my dog in with poop stuck to its butt!! When it does happen to my two, I've got them in the sink cleaning them off!!


I don't get how people could stand have a poopy dog running around their house.


----------

